# Where have you had your best steak?



## Lon (Sep 11, 2016)

Despite the claims of Texans my best steak ever was in Brisbane, Australia. It was a huge & delicious Rib Eye. Wish I could remember the name of the place. Maybe I can Google Search it.


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2016)

Found it. Black Hide's Steak House


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2016)

The best steak ever was at Downey's in New York. Yorkshire pudding with the juices and you could convert a vegan. My husband would say Sparks Steak House...yes you always sit with your back to the wall


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 11, 2016)

Probably the Capital Grille on my 60th birthday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2016)

The best steak I had was in Ruthanne's kitchen!!


----------



## oldman (Sep 12, 2016)

Fleming's Prime Steakhouse and Charlies Steakhouse both in Tampa. Not cheap eats at either place. Be ready to spend about $130.00 for two, which would include the meal, drinks, tip and tax. I go to both, but only once a year. There are some really good steak shops for a fraction of the price, like; Texas Roadhouse, Outback and Quaker Steak.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2016)

Texas Style Black Angus...CLICK HERE
.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniels Broiler, Seattle.     My husband claims Drinkwaters in Scottsdale.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2016)

....where else?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

Hard to say.  I don't eat steak that often, but I've had a lot of good ones.  One was in Texas, one was in Thailand, my son in law makes great ones, my BIL in Oz has grilled some great ones, also had a good one in the lounge at Dubai Airport.  Most recent one was on my trip to Orkney at the Ferry Inn.  I always ask for medium rare.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 12, 2016)

No steak for this girl, ever.  Probably had it when I was a very young person going out on some date with a big spender for steak and baked potato way back when.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2016)

The Lobster Pot on Cape Cod, Provincetown, MA


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 12, 2016)

Likely a little place outside Houston, TX, while on a short visit.  Everyone recommended it.  From the outside it looked like a dump, but steak was great.  Can't remember the name.  It's likely gone now anyway.  Btw, I can probably count the number of steaks I've had in restaurants on one hand, so not much to compare.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 29, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> The Lobster Pot on Cape Cod, Provincetown, MA



Wha-a-a-a-t????  You didn't order a lobster dinner??  This sounds like "culinary blasphemy"!!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 29, 2016)

Ken Stewart's Grill, Akron, OH  Always ono.  (Ono = Delicious in Hawaiian)

http://kenstewarts.com/grille/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2016)

DaveA said:


> Wha-a-a-a-t????  You didn't order a lobster dinner??  This sounds like "culinary blasphemy"!!!!



LOL I suppose it is! I don't remember why, whether we had eaten lobster at home too recently or what, but I remember craving a steak that night. They put a lump of herbed butter on the top of the steak and it was outstanding.

Next time the lobster!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

My best steaks have been rib-eyes from my husband's charcoal barbeque.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 8, 2016)

At home. My SIL is a chef and what he can do with a scotch fillet and mushrooms is amazing.


----------



## Loulou (Nov 3, 2016)

At a restaurant in Montpellier, south of France. Sadly I cannot remember the name but it was deliciously rare!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 3, 2016)

I rarely order steak as it never seems to be cooked the way I like it.  One of the more memorable ones I have eaten - cooked just right - was in Boca Raton, Florida.  However, I think it's hard to beat a good Aberdeen Angus ribeye steak, cooked at home.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 3, 2016)

There is a local Irish Pub called TR Noonan's.  Made me a great sirloin steak.  They seasoned it well and it was great.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 3, 2016)

A place called The Golden Embers, in Rialto, Ca.   It's closed now, is on Historic Route 66, just a ways down the street from the WigWam Motel.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 5, 2017)

It's been a long dang time I can tell you that. Back in the  50s our dates would take us for steaks that sat on a metal plate on top of all the french fries and hanging off the sides of the plate. Even when I could afford it I've never had one as good since. For years I chose prime rib over steak until it too became too expensive.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

At home


----------

